# i passed a kidney stone!



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

hi, a couple if fridays ago ,i woke up feeling like i needed a new bed. it wasnt the bed it was kidney stones.i went to the hospital next day and said you have a 6 mm. stone left. so.....poopey doo! they are going blast it! that night i was having the problem i was punching my back, walking around yelling- WTF! HAS ANYONE HAD THIS HAPPEN BEFORE? I KNOW THIS GUY WHO FELL DOWN AND COULDNT GET UP TILL , THEY TOOK HIM TO THE HOSPITAL.i dont want to leave my pets alone, so i hope this works out. lets here you stone storys. thanks. lindy


----------



## dmmj (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry can't help you, never had one, hope it works out well.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had two friends come down with kidney stones. They had them blasted with ultrasonic sound waves to break them up (sonication). The procedure was not really painful, and it allowed them to pass the stones much more easily.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 9, 2012)

I've had 3, and I just turned 30 last month. They suck.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 9, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> I've had 3, and I just turned 30 last month. They suck.



That's a lot for anyone, let alone someone that young. What's the deal? Are you drinking really hard water, or are you on a medicine that promotes kidney stones (one of my friends was).

Actually, come to think of it, I had a third friend come down with kidney stones while she was in college. Both she and her roommate, and many others in their dorm. They blamed it on the hard water.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, up until the first one, I really wasn't drinking much water at all. Learned my lesson real quick!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 9, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Well, up until the first one, I really wasn't drinking much water at all. Learned my lesson real quick!



Well, there ya go!


----------



## Missy (Feb 9, 2012)

I work in an ER and I can tell you that the Docs hardly ever give pain meds and we just keep an eye on them till they pass it. Drink lots of water and flush it out, thats all I have.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel for you Lindy! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 9, 2012)

kidney stones suck!!!! my husband had a 1.5 inch one and they have to open him up to remove it. they said that if they tried to blast it it would turn into sand and clog his kidneys... so he had the surgery and they didnt get it all so he had to live with a tube in his back and a shunt in his u know what for another 2 weeks to wait for him to heal enuf for the second surgery... it was bbaadd no matter what pain pills he took he was crying everyday.... and i had JUST had a baby lol so i was a brand new mom and a nurce....lol soo i know what you are going through to a point ...hope u feel better soon!!!!!

also wanted to add he was only 24 or 25 when this happend BUT he is a popaholic... i drink more water than him in 1 day than he does in 6+ months.... so im sure thats y he got his but the doc had not yet seen one that big. lol it showed up on an xray looked like a peanut (the shape) weird....


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2012)

Two or three years ago I had kidney stones. It was the worst pain ever...even worse than child birth. Not the passing of the stones, but the pain was because one of the stones was plugging up the exit from the kidney (ureter??). The electronic blasting wasn't anything. They put you to sleep for it. But I did have a heck of a bruise on my back the next day.

I never drank anything but Coke. All my life. Just Coke. Needless to say, Coke is no longer on my menu, and I do drink a couple bottles of water each day now. But it took 70 years for all that Coke to make a few stones, so that's not too bad.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 9, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I never drank anything but Coke. All my life. Just Coke. Needless to say, Coke is no longer on my menu, and I do drink a couple bottles of water each day now. But it took 70 years for all that Coke to make a few stones, so that's not too bad.



Everyones' bdy is different. I was a pretty avid popaholic and milk-drinker before the first, so I'm pretty sure the combination of the excess calcium and caffeine was the cause. I was 20 at the time.

I didn't cut out soda entirely, but I started drinking water after that. Stone #2 came almost exactly 2 yrs later. I cut back more of the soda and continued water.

Stone #3 was about 4 yrs later. Not really sure what else to do. I wager I'll have another in the next 4 years sometime.
-------------------
I know two people who have them constantly.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 9, 2012)

You know, I find it really ironic to see people talking about their kidney stones, when as tortoise keepers, we know exactly what to do to keep our tortoises from developing them:

- Keep them hydrated
- Offer the right foods
- Limit protein intake
- Limit calcium intake

If folks take care of themselves like they take care of their tortoises, they'll probably be able to avoid kidney stones. Unless they're on some medication that's hard on the kidneys, etc. providing the right diet and drinking enough water should do the trick. So, just pretend you're a tortoise and you'll do fine. That's what I do when it comes to getting my greens, anyway.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

i do have a poor diet, i know this. when you take care of others , you some how end up last on the totem pole.i worry about my parents who cant get around and my little brother who is very sick.i was going to get the stone blasted, but just flunked an AKG test. going for a stress test soon. doo doo happens i guess. wish me luck. thanks everyone. lindy


----------



## laramie (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh momo, I am sorry to hear about your kidney stone. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 9, 2012)

I had a kidney stone a few years ago; it was terrible.... I was probably 28 at the time. I drink a lot of soda and I think we have hard water here in Vegas. Once I got pain meds I was much better, but that was the worst 72 hours of my life. On the pain scale, it was right up there with a jellyfish attack I had when I was about 18, but the jelly pain only hurt for a day. I've broken a lot of bones (dirtbiking and snowboarding), but the kidney stone hurt worse than anything I remember.


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 9, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> You know, I find it really ironic to see people talking about their kidney stones, when as tortoise keepers, we know exactly what to do to keep our tortoises from developing them:
> 
> - Keep them hydrated
> - Offer the right foods
> ...







"just pretend you're a tortoise and you'll do fine"

LOL i love that!!!!


----------



## oscar (Feb 9, 2012)

Ouch, I have had 6 kidney stones, first one I had blasted they put a stint in
which went right below the kidney into my bladder. The stint has little holes
in it which lets the urine flow thru in case pieces of broken up stone blocks ureter, stint was a pain cause i felt like I had to pee every five minutes they left it in for about 7 days.
Anyway the others I have just lived thru the pain and drank a lot of water
(kind of stupid on my part) the only thing I have found to knock the pain for me is viciaden I found out early on that when the stone is moving down the ureter it causes pain, (renal colic) and when it stops moving the pain goes away. 
good luck, drink, drink and drink to help flush it out unless it is too big to pass on it on. So I have a small collection of stones my wife said someday I may have enough for a tiara for her didn't think it was as funny as she did.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 9, 2012)

There was an episode of seinfeld where kramer had a stone, it looked painful, I am glad I stay hydrated.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

i didnt know i was passing a stone a couple of fridays ago. at 7;00 i went to bed and told my husband ,this bed stinks. its making my lower back hurt.i never had a problem with the bed or lower back before. well, by 3;30 am i was in so much pain, and i know pain. i would rather break both arms in 6 places , than go thur what i did that night. i smack my shoulder on the wall a few weeks ago and in rehab for it. so, i thought this must be why i was in pain. well my bulldog wanted to go outside that nite , so i open the door and my declawed cat got out.its 3;30 and freezeing out and im chaseing my swamp cat down the street in my jammys. i catch the cat, come in and the bulldog head butts me to get to the cat. well..i must say with in seconds im swinging and swearing like popeye's pappy! i took a soma from the emergency room and thank god was sleeping in a hour.the pain is worst i think when you dont know why you are haveing it. i wanted to punch my back while it was going on. thank god i didnt hit bully, it would have KILLED me the next day. he cant help being a bulldog. 'lol'


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2012)

Good Luck Lindy...hope everything works out for you. Drink, drink, drink...............water!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 9, 2012)

terryo said:


> Good Luck Lindy...hope everything works out for you. Drink, drink, drink...............water!



i am, thanks, lindy


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 9, 2012)

momo said:


> i do have a poor diet, i know this. when you take care of others , you some how end up last on the totem pole.i worry about my parents who cant get around and my little brother who is very sick.i was going to get the stone blasted, but just flunked an AKG test. going for a stress test soon. doo doo happens i guess. wish me luck. thanks everyone. lindy



That is a tough situation, Lindy. And yes, it is easy to forget about our own well-being when we have to take care of others. But that gives you all the more reason to take care of yourself. Not only is it doing right by yourself, but it also keeps you strong for their sake, too.


----------

